# hello to all



## haroldabolyo (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi I am new here and decided to participate and join to extend some of my ideas at the same time learn from others also.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 2, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*haroldabolyo* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Dath (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !

Look forward to seeing your thoughts here on the boards.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Getbig2 (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## charley (Feb 2, 2012)

....welcome.................


----------



## brazey (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## GreenOx (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## JJ-INSANE1 (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome !


----------



## IWANTORAL(S) (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome my man... All info u could ever need is here just use that search button.. its better than google for this stuff .... happy researching


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome to the board


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 3, 2012)

Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome to the board


----------

